# Let's see your bow.



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is my longbow, not the best picture. I'll have to post one of my compound late as I don't have one on this putter.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Here is a picture of the bow I shoot, a Martin X-200, 50# #28" and I have a 29 1/2" draw. I was told once that you can add somewhere between 3 & 4 # per inch over 28" to get your specific pull, so I am guessing mine is about 55#. I'll post up "my" bow when I get a chance to do so. I am like BH, I do not have it here on this computer.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok here is my compound.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are some better pictures of both my bows.

The longbow is a Marriah Chinook, 66" and 55# @ 28".

The compound is an Oneida AeroForce and I have it set up for 63# and a 28" draw.

The arrows were some I did wraps from the old 2cool logo.


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

Hoyts


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> What bow??


Thats the new single cam BUTTERFACE


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> What bow??


 Is that a picture of Tiffany Lakosky? Just wondering.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

All yew wood self bow made by John Strunk, Oregon. 50# at 28" with deerskin quiver, and self nocked arrows and tied on, with sinew, feathers.

The recurve is a 65# Dan Quillian which is for sale. Barely used. I have two 65# recurves, need to sell this one.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Mont's gonna come down here and squash us.

He has said repeatedly "if you didn't take the picture don't post it. I don't need the copyright police coming after me."

We owe him that for giving us the greatest place on the 'net.

As much as we ALL enjoy those pics...


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

best one of the bow, '08 Elite GTO


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got my RedHead Kronik set up and ready to go! Added a dozen RH Carbon Fury arrows and still trying to decide on a release...


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> Mont's gonna come down here and squash us.
> 
> He has said repeatedly "if you didn't take the picture don't post it. I don't need the copyright police coming after me."
> 
> ...


I saw that after I posted. Do you think I need to take it off? It's just such a nice bow that I wanted to share.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

ripleyb said:


> I saw that after I posted. Do you think I need to take it off? It's just such a nice bow that I wanted to share.


It is a nice bow, but it needs to go. We need to follow the Big Guys rules to the letter! PM Palerider he can get it gone.

Derek


----------



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

i just got the Reezon 6.0 and love it


----------



## kjino (Aug 12, 2005)

Reezen 6.5, 4in doinker a-bomb, etreme 4 pin sight, sts, t5 arrow web quiver, carbon express maxima pro hunter 350s.....not a good pic but its the best i could do with my phone.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

reply's photo is one of those trick allusion photos. If you stare at the photo without moving your eyes you begin to notice a target and trees in the background. Try it you will be impressed.


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

*Diamonds R forever*

Here is my BLACK ICE & the wifes EDGE


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Heres my bow a Elite 07 Synergy with Ripcord Rest, SVL Stabilizer, Single HHA Sight, and custom grip made of some bone by Scott Whiteford at Viking Archery and string as well.


----------

